# Youtube channel looking for video



## kj7up (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,
Im looking for some footage to put on my new youtube channel. If you send video I almost guarantee it will be excepted. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NO WAY! I can be on your new youtube channel that has 0 subscribers and all I have to do is give you MY footage! Sounds like a win win!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> NO WAY! I can be on your new youtube channel that has 0 subscribers and all I have to do is give you MY footage! Sounds like a win win!


:sarcasm:

:laugh: I felt the smiley was warranted because something tells me that anyone *that* clueless, probably wasn't going to grasp the finer subtleties of your retort! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kj7up said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for some footage to put on my new youtube channel. If you send video I almost guarantee it will be excepted. Thanks for reading.


If you were willing to "accept" my video, I might send it.
If you're going to "except" it instead, then I"ll pass.

Semantics police was here...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

-sigh-

I hate off-season.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:


Donutz said:


> -sigh-
> 
> I hate off-season.


:laugh:
I hear ya...


----------

